# Battery Operated Electric Clothing



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

After suffering a spinal cord injury I have had a hard time staying warm on-duty and while hunting.

Disposable handwarmers/footwarmers work about 10% of the time and are notoriously un-reliable.

I used to be able to stay out in the cold all day long, but now I can only stay in the woods for about an hour to 2 hours and that's not enough.

I am thinking about buying Colombia Bugaheat Electric Boots $285-$350, Gerbring Electric Jacket $199 and Gerbring Electric Gloves $99. It sounds like a lot of money but if I don't I will have to stop doing what I love and that is hunting and fishing. I have all the State-of-the-Art Cabelas gear including their Stand Hunter bibs and jacket with Cabelas Predator Pac Boots with 1,200 grams of Thinsulate and I am frozen within an hour of getting on stand. (This is after wearing a cotton shirt out there and changing it to my long underwear once I get cooled down so I don't have wet, sweaty clothing).

*So does anyone have any experience with battery operated electric gloves, boots, or jackets?*

http://www.revzilla.com/gerbings-core-heat?gclid=CPKqhd_57qwCFeQCQAodIXvWIg

Also, know of any other remedies such as medicine that can open up arteries or such?


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i think there is also heated clothing by a company called (Extreme Heat). about a year ago they were posting on here also. try a search for them. also from what i can tell there are many sources for the Gerbring line of products. keep us posted on your findings and results. i have been thinking of this also.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

If you are hunting out of a stationary position I would go with a heated stand of some type. If that is the case build it. Electric clothing is a gimic, unless you are tearing it up on the dance floor. I look great in in it then.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I would check out the coat that Millwaukee tools makes also.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

BodyCount said:


> If you are hunting out of a stationary position I would go with a heated stand of some type. If that is the case build it. Electric clothing is a gimic, unless you are tearing it up on the dance floor. I look great in in it then.


do you have any actual experience with quality heated clothing? the old electric socks did not work well. usmarine0352 and myself both have issues keeping a limb or limbs/body warm. a heated blind is not an option for me. i need to be mobile. if anybody has other suggestions please post. i know that Chris Hustad had stated in the Extreme Heat post actually about 2 years ago he was trying their product. Chris can you post up.

thanks


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Gerbing stuff works great for Fall and Winter fishing so suspect it would be fine hunting.
For cold feet,get ThermaCells new heated insoles.
http://www.thermacell.com/heated-insoles-foot-warmers


----------

